# TI-89 Graphing Calculator Software

## nero

I have tried several software tools to get my TI-89 to communicate with linux, but I can't find anything that is up to date and works. I have the kernel module compliled for the USB graphlink. I have tested the module. Some of the sotware I tried would connect to the calc but it was not working correctly and was dumping some raw data out to the screen. I could't find any ebuilds in portage for anything related to TI. Anybody on these boards have experience with such matters?

----------

## reves

You could try TiLP. I was able to get that up and running a while ago on Gentoo with a TI-83.

----------

## nero

Yeah that worked, thanks!  :Razz: 

one of the makefiles was broken, but it was easy enough to fix.

----------

## reves

Yeah, it's been a while since I used it and I don't remember much about it but I know I did have to tweak several makefiles.

----------

## thepeel

You can get the development ebuilds here:

http://www.cc.edu/~bredeker/tilp/

What changes have to be made to the makefiles? Are you talking about the ones from the ebuilds or from the sources (if there is a difference)?

----------

## carrett

i can't seem to send any kind of data to my ti-83+ with tilp...anyone know what's up?

----------

## Vann

The last time I used TiLP, and it was a long, long time ago, the TI-83+ wasn't supported.  It might have changed since then, though.

----------

## carrett

it works now, i hadn't fully configed it. the only thing is i can't delete stuff off the calculator from the computer...but whatever. i'm happy   :Very Happy: 

----------

## christsong84

um...what changes had to be made? I get an error on emerge tilp...

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [test_ticables] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libticables-3.7.2/work/libticables-3.7.2/tests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libticables-3.7.2/work/libticables-3.7.2'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

```

----------

## Moled

is that one of the calculators you can put netbsd on?  :Razz: 

----------

## christsong84

dunno...I just have my ti89 I dug out from last year and need some software to upload some stuff (I'm takiong some math classes again finally...problem is I don't have windows on my laptop anymore...  :Razz:  )

----------

## christsong84

ok...supposedly it doesn't work with the libusb version I have...I don't want to downgrade and I don't use the usb part...so I -usb in my USE flags and I still get an error...any clue as to what the problem is?

----------

## christsong84

ok...either strange or something...if someone fixed it...thanks BIG time...it works now...not sure what changed (I just did a fresh emerge sync and out of boredom tried again...and it works...yea!)

so horray!

----------

